# هل يُفيد شرب الحليب في تسهيل النوم، وهل هناك أغذية معينة تساعد على النوم؟



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

*هل يُفيد شرب الحليب في تسهيل النوم، وهل هناك أغذية معينة تساعد على النوم؟*

29/4/2009










 


ثمة خبرات وتجارب 
لبعض الناس في الأطعمة التي يجدون أنها تُفيد في تسهيل الخلود إلى النوم، وثمة بالمقابل كلام طبي مبني على أسس علمية حول هذا الأمر. وشرب كوب من الحليب الدافئ، أو تناول اللبن الزبادي، هو أحد ما يجده البعض مفيداً عند الرغبة في تعجيل النوم. وكذا ما يُقال حول فائدة تناول لحم الديك الرومي. وتُعزى الفائدة في هذه الأطعمة إلى مادة تريبتوفان الموجودة في لحم الديك الرومي وفي الحليب وفي البيض. وبالرغم من أن هذه المادة هي أحد أنواع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية، التي لا يستطيع الجسم تكوينها ويجب الحصول عليها من الأغذية، والتي أيضاً ثبت تأثيرها على تحسين إنتاج الدماغ لمواد كيميائية معينة ومفيدة، إلاّ أن دورها المباشر في تسهيل الخلود إلى النوم لا يزال غير ثابت. والحقيقة أبعد من هذا، إذْ تشير كثير من المراجع الطبية صراحة إلى أنه لا تُوجد أدلة علمية تدعم النُصح بتناول طعام معين كوسيلة لتسهيل النوم.

وبالرغم من هذا كله، لا يزال لغذاء الإنسان دور مهم في شأن النوم. وذلك لأن تناول أطعمة معينة، وبطرق غير سليمة، هو أحد أسباب اضطرابات النوم وصعوبة الدخول والاستغراق فيه. والنصيحة الطبية لتحسين النوم، تتضمن الحرص على تناول وجبة عشاء خفيفة، وقبل بضع ساعات من موعد الذهاب إلى السرير للنوم. والجوع بحد ذاته أحد أسباب صعوبة النوم، وبالمقابل فإن تناول وجبات ثقيلة وعالية المحتوى من الطاقة وذات مكونات غذائية صعبة الهضم، وخصوصاً عالية المحتوى من الدهون والشحوم الحيوانية، هي كلها عوامل تُقلل من فرص الدخول في نوم هادئ ومُريح. وللأشخاص الذين يشكون من اضطرابات في المعدة والأمعاء، يكون من المهم تجنب تناول الوجبات الدسمة والثقيلة والعالية المحتوى من الفلفل والبهارات.

وصحيح أن تناول الماء والسوائل الأخرى شيء صحي ومفيد، ولكن الإكثار من شرب الماء وخلال الساعات التي تسبق النوم، وخاصة لدى كبار السن، يُؤدي إلى الاضطرار إلى تكرار التبول، مما يُؤثر سلباً على تهيئة أجواء هادئة للنوم.

وغني عن الذكر تلك التأثيرات السلبية على النوم التي يُؤدي إليها تناول المشروبات والأطعمة المحتوية على الكافيين، مثل القهوة والشاي ومشروبات الكولا ومشروبات الطاقة والشوكولاته وغيرها. وعليك تذكر أن الكافيين الذي تتناوله يظل يُؤثر في الدماغ، إلى حوالي ست ساعات. وكثير من الناس يُهمل التنبه إلى الدور السلبي المهم للكافيين على سهولة النوم، بل ويشكو من قلة النوم وهو الذي يتناول بنفسه ما يُعيق نومه! الغريب فروت والأدوية 

المصدر 






​


----------



## fouad78 (29 أبريل 2009)

كان قريت موضوع شبيه لهذا
ميرسي يا كوكومان موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا فؤاد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 أبريل 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أبريل 2009)

*انا بشوف ان اللبن والبلح او التمر بكافة انواعة بيساعد علي النوم
مرسي يا كوكو  
موضوع مفيد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا بشوف ان اللبن والبلح او التمر بكافة انواعة بيساعد علي النوم
> مرسي يا كوكو
> موضوع مفيد​*



ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

انا اعرف ان اللبن بيهدى الاعصاب ويساعد على النوم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

